# P5KC Q6600 Overclock Help!



## IxTacticZxI (May 4, 2010)

I am trying to overclock my q6600 processor on a asus p5kc motherboard and the ram which is said below if anyone cna help please go ahead!

Main Board:
Manufacturer: ASUSTeK Computer INC.
Model: P5KC Rev 1.xx
Chipset: Intel P35/G33/G31 Rev.A2
Southbridge: Intel 82801IB (ICH9)
LPCIO Winbond: W83627DHG

Bios: Brand: American Megatrends Inc.
Version 1203
Date: 06/25/2008

Graphic interface Version: PCI-Express
Link Width x16 Max. Supported x16

Ram: 4096 MBytes DDR2 Dual channels DC Mode: Symmetric
Dram Frequency 400.0 MHz
FSBRAM 2:3
CAS#Latency (CL) 5.0 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD) 5 clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP) 5 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS) 18 clocks
Row Refresh Cycle Time 42 clocks
Command Rate (CR) 2T

CPU
Processor: Name - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Code Name: Kentsfield
Package: Socket 775 LGA
Technology: 65nm Core Voltage 1.128 V
Specification: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
Family 6: Model F: Stepping B
Ext.Family 6: Ext.Model F: Revision G0
Instructions MMX, SSE (1, 2, 3, 3S), EM64T, VT-x

Clock(core#0)
Core Speed 2400.0 MHz
Multiplayer x9.0
Bus speed 266.7 MHZ
Rated FSB 1066.6 MHZ
Cache
L1 Data 4x 32 KBytes 8-way
L1 Inst. 4 x 32 Kbytes 8-way
Level 2 2 x 4096 Kbytes 16-way
when gaming and scanning

Please help me Overclock my CPU to its best and most stabel settings 3.0GHz plus!

Graphics
Display Device Selection: Radeon HD 4890
GPU
Name: Radeon HD 4890
Code Name: RV790
Technology 55nm
Clocks
Core 240 MHz
Memory 975 Mhz
Size 1024 MBytes
Bus Width 256 bits
Factory Overclocked!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Please don't double post.
You already have a thread on this.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...ld-play-games-perfectly-overclock-483606.html 

Full specs would be nice, I'll summarize the other thread.

Asus P5KC
Q6600
HD4890


All else there simply contributed to the wall of text.

Have you read the sticky?
Or read anything anywhere?

What power supply are you using? Be specific, make and model, as well as the output, in 
amps, from the +3.3, +5, and +12 volt rails. 

What ram are you using? Exact model number, perhaps links to the manufacturer's specs, or 
at least newegg links, so we can see exactly what it is. There is no "close enough for 
government work", we need real specs. Model numbers can be very similar, and have quite 
different max voltages, you apply too much, it can be goodbye ram.

And, above all, overclocking is a game of patience. It's not a five minutes and you're done,
sort of thing.


----------



## IxTacticZxI (May 4, 2010)

i aplogies ofr the double post it wasnt on purpose please go to http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...s-perfectly-overclock-483606.html#post2728410 and i will continue from there.


----------

